# Can you have cherry shrimp in tank with Honey Gouramis?



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a few red cherry shrimp and 4 pygmy cory cats. I want to add a top dweller and was thinking about getting a Honey Gouramis. Does anyone know if the Honey Gouramis will bother or even eat my Red Cherry Shrimp?

Thanks


----------

